# Please Welcome the Newest Forum Sponsor!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Please help me welcome Rick Acker and RoughRider Game Birds as the newest sponsor of the forum here at Nodak Outdoors. He specializes in bird mounts.

http://www.roughridergamebirds.com/

Rick is also nice enough to donate some of his time to moderate and share information in the new Taxidermy Forum.

Thank you Rick for the sponsorship and your time helping others!


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey thanks a bunch Rick! :beer:

I've seen some of your work in person before. Very good stuff! :wink: Thanks again!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Hello. :beer:


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Great thanks Rick!!!

I am having Rick do a pheasant for me... check out his sight his work looks great!! I am sure I will not be disappointed!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Welcome thanks for joining :beer:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome Aboard Rick !!! :welcome:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Welcome Rick, thanks for the support. Burl


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Rick :beer:


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for the support and time you put in Rick.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Well thank you and welcome


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Rick
Glad your here!!
:beer:

Bob


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice work, welcome aboard :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

As Jessica says your an irresistible kind of guy. Thanks Rick


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks, and I like that forum a lot.
:beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Way to go Rick!! :beer:

We're going to have some fun on the new forum.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Welcome to Nodakoutdoors. Your work looks nice.


----------

